# new player wanting to start gray knights



## Snacks (May 20, 2021)

Hello i am very new i have not played a game of 40k but want to get in to the hobby and i want to play gray knights. i made a 500 list form what i have learn form videos on youtube and had a few questions

1. i cant seem to find a gray knight grand master model to buy. games workshop does not have one listed at all. would using a gray knight brother captain model be ok. or is that a taboo. do you have another suggestion for this. 

2 i am not sure what rules books i need. i been using Wahapedia would it be taboo to use prints off the website instead of books. also i have learned what battle scribe is and used to try to play around with list building.

i have not bought any models yet just trying to make sure correctly and avoid a costly mistake. thanks for you help in advance


++ Patrol Detachment 0CP (Imperium - Grey Knights) [30 PL, 3CP, 488pts] ++

+ Configuration [3CP] +

Battle Size [3CP]: 1. Combat Patrol (0-50 Total PL / 0-500 Points) [3CP]

Detachment Command Cost

+ Stratagems +

Armoury of Titan

+ HQ [8 PL, 138pts] +

Grand Master [8 PL, 138pts]: 6: Lore Master, Astral Aim, Frag & Krak grenades, Fury of Deimos, Iron Halo, Psyk-out Grenade, Sanctuary, Storm Bolter, Warlord
. Nemesis Force Halberd: Nemesis Force Halberd

+ Troops [14 PL, 200pts] +

Strike Squad [7 PL, 100pts]: Frag & Krak grenades, Psyk-out Grenade
. 4x Grey Knight (Sword) [80pts]: 4x Nemesis Force Sword, 4x Storm Bolter
. Grey Knight Justicar [20pts]: Storm Bolter
. . Nemesis Force Sword: Nemesis Force Sword

Strike Squad [7 PL, 100pts]: Frag & Krak grenades, Psyk-out Grenade
. 4x Grey Knight (Sword) [80pts]: 4x Nemesis Force Sword, 4x Storm Bolter
. Grey Knight Justicar [20pts]: Storm Bolter
. . Nemesis Force Sword: Nemesis Force Sword

+ Elites [8 PL, 150pts] +

Paladin Squad [8 PL, 150pts]: Frag & Krak grenades, Hammerhand, Psyk-out Grenade
. 2x Paladin (Sword) [100pts]: 2x Nemesis Force Sword, 2x Storm Bolter
. Paragon [50pts]: Storm Bolter
. . Nemesis Force Sword: Nemesis Force Sword

++ Total: [30 PL, 3CP, 488pts] ++

Created with BattleScribe (BattleScribe: Build your army list. Fast.)


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a decent list for all intents and purposes. however, consider how you would cope with armies that are gun-heavy. I am thinking Tau, they will try and neuter your list before you get into combat, or Drukhari (the new hotness) who will scream and shout across the board taking objectives and trying to circumvent your defences. 

As for model ideas, depends on your loadout. As a base for your grand master, Voldus is a good shout. Armed with a storm bolter and daemon hammer you can change his head and use some parts from the Paladin squad or the brother captain model. I am not including possible third party model pieces, for example if you want the model to have bionic limbs.

If you want the force halberd then the paladin squad for spares is a good choice. Then add whatever spare pieces you have to make him more menacing. 

hope it helps


----------



## hamishduke (1 mo ago)

thank you so much for sharing this post and i want to tell you If you want the Halberd of Might, the Paladin Squad Spare is a good choice. Then add any spare parts you need to make him more menacing. keep up share your another posts thanks....

mini militia latest version for ios


----------

